
Roulette tree (rtree): a data structure to speed up evolutionary algorithms - wslh
http://hypirion.github.io/roulette-tree/
======
asdq
Good collection of data structure and algorithm problems:
[http://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-
problems/](http://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-problems/)

